

Show HN: Jackpotbuddy.Com online lottery pool - youngdev

Hello HN,<p>Finally after spending countless hours and coffee cups yesterday, we have launched http://jackpotbuddy.com. Please spend few minutes reviewing the site and Signup to play in our free lotto pools. Your feedback would be greatly appreciated in terms of landing page description, Design, UX and anything else you think we could improve on.<p>Looking forward to everyone's feedback.<p>Thanks,
======
youngdev
Clickable: <http://jackpotbuddy.com>

